

Unsolicited Redesigns - ugh
http://ignorethecode.net/blog/2011/05/15/unsolicited_redesigns/

======
FiddlerClamp
Unsolicited redesigns also imply that it's possible to improve on a design
without knowing any of the inside variables mentioned in the article (branding
requirements, for example), and that any good designer can design-by-wire
without being intimately aware of a company's culture, mindset, and so on.

I believe that's part of the same trend that's devaluing creative work such as
design and writing.

------
ThomPete
There are two types of redesigns.

There is the "I am improving their business by improving their design" kind of
attitude which is manifested by the Dustin Curtis kind of approach. This is
basically claiming that certain aesthetics are better than others and thus
means better business.

Then there is the "I am improving the way the information on the page is
structured to improve "legibility"" attitude, which is more about taking what
already exist and structure it better.

The former is driven by ego the latter by interest. And personally I find the
latter more interesting, although it's less frequent.

~~~
naner
[http://www.ryanholiday.net/this-is-what-real-analysis-
looks-...](http://www.ryanholiday.net/this-is-what-real-analysis-looks-like/)

This echoes your (and Lukas's) sentiments.

------
sgdesign
I think unsolicited redesigns are generally a positive thing. They usually get
a discussion going, and that discussion is based on comparing two concrete
solutions to the same problem. That in itself is very valuable because it
teaches you a lot more than simply comparing two different sites.

And even if a 2-hour redesign will never fix all the problems of an existing
site, it can still point out specific flaws and suggest a solution.

